# Tivo remote control code for Fujitsu Plasma?



## Josh (Feb 5, 2002)

Anyone found a code that works for the Tivo remote to power on and off a Fujitsu plasma (P63 in my case, but presumably a code for a P50 or P55 might work). The ones provided on screen for Fujitsu don't work.

Thanks,
--josh


----------



## CharlieS (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think the Tivo remote handles discrete on/off commands. Do yourself a favor and pick up a harmony 680 remote. Same size and shape as the tivo peanut with a lot more options.


----------



## cnixon (Mar 18, 2004)

I use the Tivo remote to switch on/off my P50/10, but I don't remember if the code came from the manual or on-screen help.
Charles


----------



## avNeophyte (Mar 25, 2004)

I too can (but don't) use the Tivo remote to switch my P50 on and off. Don't recall how I set it up though.


----------



## cnixon (Mar 18, 2004)

Tivo's TV Power button works with my P50 using the 0149 code. The other listed Fujitsu code, 0228, doesn't work.


----------



## Josh (Feb 5, 2002)

That's very odd... 0149 definitely does NOT work on my p63... would have thought P50 and P63 use same code.

Anyone have a tivo remote working with a P63?


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

One of those two codes (forget which) works with my P55. I had to get a new remote from D* however. With my first remote, neither worked. /s


----------



## Josh (Feb 5, 2002)

seriously? That's what I'm seeing... others have said the remote codes work, but neither of the two supplied works for me. I can believe that there are some defective remotes or something... but can't imagine how you convinced D* to give you a new remote. seems they'd just say, "sorry, if those codes don't work, you're pout of luck."

any more details?


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

They were very nice about it. I explained that I knew someone else with the same setup as me (my brother-in-law), and his remote worked and mine didn't.

They didn't even ask me for the old remote back. Not sure if this is standard operating procedure or I just got someone very accomodating on the phone.

/steve


----------



## MiamiTV (Apr 8, 2003)

The Codes are Diffrent on the 42 and 63. I'm a Fujitsu dealer and run into this problem all the time, the peanut for the HR10-250 will not work the 42 or 63. but work the 50 and 55 perfect. oh well


----------



## dlesando (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a 42 fujitsu and can program the power and the volume control on my tivo remote, but I can't program the TV input anyone??? The code I used for the power and volume is 0228


----------



## Dgal (Apr 18, 2006)

I got the same problem with the 42" Fujitsu


----------

